# 1998 Robinson GT. USA



## hellshotrods (Sep 14, 2019)

98 Robinson GT 
Made in the USA 
4130 Chromoly frame and fork 
Robinson stamped bars 
GT mohawk hubs 
GT cranks 
GT neck 
GT pedals 
GT saddle 
New brakes
AME style grips 
KMC new chain 
Serviced 

Asking $650. OBO


----------

